# Not Real Expat



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

hello guys,am not a real expat am an egyptian who lived abroad for a while and now am back again and wanna continue exploring egypt and help u guys enjoy ur stay here,so any one up to a drink,conversations,outings,movies,sight seeing and trips drop me a msg


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

still no reply,come on guys


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Lol Well I owe myself 100 LE cos I had a bet on when you would start asking to meet people


----------



## khater (Oct 11, 2008)

hehe i already asked since i opened this thread,anywya am heading to dahab so c u guys next week,at least i got one reply


----------

